
Anybody else having issues with Airbnb? - PilarC
Anybody here having issues with Airbnb? I am traveling the US and I wished so much I had booked a hotel or hostel for my stays. First apartment I arrived in the US there was no lock on the door of the apartment and I would arrive at the home and sometimes the main door would be open. When I woke up on the last night of my stay something had bitten me on the chest and I got very scared. Second apartment I stayed was really nice but the moved to other apartment and the other apartment was really dirty and the door of my room was broken and did not close when I had booked for a private spae. The owner had four bullies as he did not come himself than when they heard me complaining to Airbnb that they were making loud noise they enter the room without my permsission and they told me I should leave because I was complaining to Airbnb or they would hit me. They broke my case and left me on the street in the middle of the night. Airbnb promised me they would pay me the nightly rate for  a hotel and they did not. They told me I could tell the owner to get a refund for my broken case but I cannot do it as the reservation was cancelled. Airbnb is ignoring my messages and now I am in other Airbnb that is as expensive as a hotel and it is extremely dirty. I am not complaining but I am having a horrible holiday due to have made the mistake of booking with Airbnb. This is simply unacceptable. I am wondering if other people had this experiences. I would have been much happier in a hostel I think. Much cleaner that this infected places where I am staying.
======
ben165
If you search online you'll find many of these stories. AirBNB got already too
big, it is really hard to talk to the customer service or get the money back
if you're not happy. It's like Ebay, you need to be lucky nowadays.

I prefer booking over Booking.com if I'm not sure about the offer. It's sad
where it went... And yes, it's often overpriced...

I'm traveling for a long time now, and all I can say is people are shit. I
have seen rooms totally destroyed or made dirty by visitors. It goes also the
other way around. If it's not mine, I don't care.

